# Medical Tourism Travel Insurance



## kappar (18 Aug 2014)

My mother is travelling to Czech Republic for a weight loss procedure. I am keen to ensure she has travel insurance that covers her for 1) any complications arising from the procedure while she is there and 2) any medical conditions unconnected to the procedure while she is there.

Does anyone know anyone that will insure for this or any good brokers who could help me?

A connected question is does anyone know if her laya will cover her for any complications arising from this procedure when she gets home? 

Thanks


----------



## scuby (24 Aug 2014)

She may not be covered from looking at the attached. 

see the top of page 10 from this rule book from vhi : https://www.vhi.ie/pdf/products/companyPlan_Rules_Apr10.pdf

Page 12 from this Quinn rule book : [broken link removed]


----------

